# General Discussion > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  The Person Who Posted Above Me

## PeejAvery

In the Spymac Forums we have a cool thread named "The Person Above Me."

*Rules:*

1. Comment something about the person who posted right before you. It can be something true, funny,  or imaginary.

2. You cannot comment on yourself so you must allow at least one poster before reposting.

----------


## Siddhartha

Plays with fire...  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## PeejAvery

Has a name that sounds like it is from Star Wars.

----------


## cherish

Is getting married in 7 days.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nefertiti

Is a gentle and brilliant young lady from the Middle of Nowhere (with those discs of fused desert sand occasionally on her nose)...   :Cool:

----------


## PeejAvery

Lives in a place I want to visit.




> Is getting married in 7 days.


8 according to my count but I do like 7 better!  :Wink:

----------


## cherish

Wears those "discs of fused sands" on his nose.  :Wink:   :Smilie: 




> 8 according to my count but I do like 7 better!


When I checked your website, it says 7 days.  :Big Grin:  Conclusion: only 7 days remaining for those who are in the Middle of Nowhere.  :Wink:

----------


## PeejAvery

Is a great help in the CodeGuru server-side forum! And one of my favorite members!




> Yeah, but when I checked your website, it says 7 days.  Conclusion: only 7 days remaining for those who are in the Middle of Nowhere.


Must be the time zone change!

----------


## cherish

Is a great help not only in the server-side forum!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Thumb: 




> Must be the time zone change!


Yes.  :Smilie:

----------


## dglienna

Has been too busy to chat, lately.   :Wink:

----------


## cherish

Loves to chat.  :Big Grin:

----------


## gstercken

Loves to chat - with a twist...  :Wink:

----------


## cherish

Is addicted.... to CG.  :Wink: 

// btw, what "twist"?  :Big Grin:  Or, are you saying I'm twisted??  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  <kidding!>  :Wink:  But, maybe I am?  :Confused:   :Ehhh?:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Deniz

Is a good friend  :Smilie:

----------


## dsrahul

is that menace ,whom we know from yester years.
Deniz the Menace (Comic Strip).

----------


## Siddhartha

Loves Rasogullas..  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Doesn't love Rasogullas..

----------


## cherish

Has just made 3,000 posts! Congratulations!!  :Wave:

----------


## HolyGoat

Is always polite and gracious...  :Wink:   :Wave:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Is a very kind person for saying that  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## humptydumpty

Nope . i object you are Not a Kind person How can you say you Don't like rasgula .you completed 3000 Post so atleast i am expecting some rasgula so i can deep them in beer and can taste them in a good manner.okay . if you do this then only can be a kind person  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Siddhartha

Loves beer... A lot.  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 




> i can deep them in beer and can taste them in a good manner.


You really do want to dip rasogullas in beer?

(Rasogulla = milk based desert, very sweet)

----------


## humptydumpty

I Know Sidh I am From India Only  :Stick Out Tongue: . So want to change this Time little bit taste and we can call it in a Better way Like Chena ka rasgula. ues this is okay:P

----------


## ovidiucucu

Annoys me sometimes but generally is a good kid.

----------


## sreehari

posts photos, wearing Tshirts of Other forums  :Frown:   :Mad: 
 :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ovidiucucu

A quite good programmer between the 2,476,355 of Bangalore.  :Wink:

----------


## cherish

Has a very good sense of humor.  :Smilie:

----------


## ovidiucucu

A flower in the middle of Pacific.

/ ughhhh, my yacht is out of order!

----------


## cherish

Has a good looking kid. (the one I've seen so far  :Wink: )

----------


## humptydumpty

Sentimental Too  :Stick Out Tongue:  i remember once he decide to leave the forum .Hint is enough for him Am i right  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ovidiucucu

As I already said, an usually good kid that annoys me again.  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Siddhartha

ROTFL...  :Big Grin:  

MFC guru...  :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------


## ovidiucucu

try to catch the truth about Dracula. 
Being a "catch(...) Fan Club" meber, still confused about what was throw(n).
Wrong deleting the exception with a rotfl statement and generating memory leaks.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siddhartha

Gets attached to a pet topic, and then doesn't let go of it for months to come.  :Big Grin: 

/ Who's the real fan of catch (...) if not the person who keeps it in mind for so long?  :Wink:  I certainly am not.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsrahul

is the name of the legend Buddha , & Rahul being his son.  :Frown:

----------


## dsrahul

is myself , i feel egoistic writing this to cute ol' me.

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

is himself as far as I know   :Big Grin:

----------


## dsrahul

is my lost flame, as we know each other. :Smilie:

----------


## dsrahul

has a Join Date: Apr 2006, Posts: 83 
is staying Location: Kolkata, India
having Reputation: █ < only one ascii greenbox

But I can Increase it see
Reputation: █ █ █ █ █ █ █ █ █

----------


## cherish

Has a weird sense of humor...  :EEK!: 

//  :Wink:

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

is a sharp - minded girl

----------


## Siddhartha

Is a girl...  :EEK!:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## cherish

Teases Ejaz to .... frustration?  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 

// I was going to say that!  :Big Grin: 
// @Andrea: Peace! You still have to produce that evidence, you see.  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## dsrahul

uses smiley's everywhere , even she looks like a smiley in the photo.
LOl,..................
@};-

----------


## dsrahul

is andrea but he is a male. Andrea is a male & Cherish is female.

----------


## cherish

Is bored... to death.  :Wink: 




> uses smiley's everywhere , even she looks like a smiley in the photo.
> LOl,..................
> @};-


// LOL!! Are you talking about me, or Andrea??  :Big Grin: 
// EDIT: This is what happens when a lot of people post at the same time.  :Wink:  I better leave... for now.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siddhartha

/ I don't think the person deleted his post himself - that was a mod playing some pranks (not me though).

----------


## cherish

/ Yeah, I noticed just now too. Hence I edited my post again.
// Dear Mod, who ever you are.. please stop.  :Wink:  I'm getting dizzy about it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siddhartha

/ But, now all's fine and things are the way the OPs intended them to be - the game may continue..  :Big Grin:

----------


## ovidiucucu

Are you talking to yourself?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hobson

Sometimes gets annoyed in exactly the same moment as me  :Big Grin:

----------


## ideru

is from Poland?

----------


## Siddhartha

Makes one intelligent guess too many...  :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsrahul

is I.D.E.R.U 
which means
Integrated Development Environment of Rubbish Utility.

----------


## Siddhartha

Claims to be my son, but is way too slow to be one...  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## ideru

to  dsrahul ?? -> was trying to define my name and completely turned it to rubbish utility... that's just rubbish  :Big Grin: 

to Sidd -> posted to fast...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsrahul

is Lord Buddha , then I am his son.
Where is momma ? Sujata?

----------


## dsrahul

IDERU  
I  is for  Inspirational  
D  is for  Dorky  
E  is for  Elegant  
R  is for  Remarkable  
U  is for  Useful

----------


## dsrahul

SIDDHARTHA  
S  is for  Serious  
I  is for  Innocent  
D  is for  Deadly  
D  is for  Delicate  
H  is for  Heavenly  
A  is for  Amazing  
R  is for  Responsible  
T  is for  Tame  
H  is for  Humorous  
A  is for  Artistic

----------


## dsrahul

Peejaveri
//Where are we in this boring game & what is the Score for everyone?

//I was told in the PM i'll be getting 3 green boxes after my name if I play this.

We cant solve this out Call Bradley.  :Wink: )

----------


## dsrahul

//I won , There is no one in the chain to write anymore  :Wink:

----------


## cherish

Is ruining the game...  :Sick:   :Frown:

----------


## dsrahul

is a sweet cute lady looks like smiley  :Smilie: )

----------


## ideru

Cherish -> Is one of the "kulit" friend I know  :Big Grin:

----------


## dsrahul

ideru did you mean to say kulprit?

----------


## ideru

// culprit is spelled with a c not with k so it is not kulprit as you pointed out  :Wink:

----------


## cherish

loves the sakura tree.  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## dsrahul

Siddhartha writes letters like this:-

{
      Dear }
                 fwrite ;

 { to all my friends ; fwrite ;] /; include #conio 
}

I can give you one real sample of his see:
Siddhartha's letter  : 
** m is variable name
{
if(you-love(m_she)) _/* m name of girlfriend */ 
m_she.free() 
if(m_she == NULL) 
m_she = new CShe; 
fprint m_she;
}

actually it meant :
If you love someone, 
Set her free... 
If she comes back, she's yours, 
If she doesn't, she never was....

----------


## dsrahul

is cherish but she is from Spain not Saipan.

----------


## dsrahul

The Person Who Posted Above Me 
Peeja is mad & so are we.

----------


## dsrahul

Programming Languages:
HTML, PHP (learning Java)  :Big Grin:  
Location:
Saipan, NMI  

//->Cherish, what language is  :Big Grin:  i would like to learn that too .

----------


## Hobson

does not understand what 'do not post after yourself' rule mean

----------


## ovidiucucu

Hobson, someone I like to talk anytime.

----------


## PeejAvery

Wants to give me his reputation gems.  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ovidiucucu

> Wants to give me his reputation gems.


Off-topic: how much you offer?  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## PeejAvery

Has much to teach me!




> Off-topic: how much you offer?


Haha.

----------


## ovidiucucu

> Has much to teach me!


Off-topic: That's also not for free.  :Wink:

----------


## sreehari

whats for free then ???  :Confused:

----------


## dglienna

\\ Back on track

Cheapskate?   :Smilie:

----------


## PeejAvery

Is really good with VB and has a lot of reputation and posts in a very short time!

----------


## Hobson

Can juggle with torches.

Man, id love to be able to do that!

----------


## dsrahul

is Hobson who invented TMV=Tobacco Mosaic Virus.
{three Gems taken from your Rank}

----------


## PeejAvery

Has posted more times in this thread than any other thread ever.

----------


## sreehari

is juggling torches for the past few days now ?? wow.....  :Big Grin:  

// aint you tired ....take a break peejavery  :Big Grin:   :Smilie:

----------


## PeejAvery

Envies my talent. Buahahaha!

// Are you saying it's time for a new avatar?

----------


## ideru

soon to be married .. right? .. congrats..

----------


## PeejAvery

...likes the language of Spanish.

...a ella le gusta el idioma de castellano.

// 6 days at 15:00 GMT -6.

----------


## ideru

is never gonna finish juggling his torches of fire

//kutsarito, kutsarita.. martilyo .. barko  :Big Grin:

----------


## sreehari

now speaking some unknown language  :Confused:  ......

----------


## ideru

is wondering about the language used  :Big Grin:

----------


## dsrahul

is always flirting with females  :Wink:

----------


## erankushmehta

reminds me of an ad "Rahul, Paani chala jayega"

----------


## dsrahul

//People are bored, lets terminate the chain & shout at peejaveri for indulging us at useless work.

----------


## cherish

Is obsessed with reputation gems.

// Why don't you just quit this game yourself?  :Wink:

----------


## sreehari

wants to eat Belgian Chocolates  :Wink:

----------


## cherish

Would want to have some Belgian Chocolates  :Wink:

----------


## sreehari

But will not share it  :Frown:

----------


## cherish

Assumed wrongly about that. Why would I not share it?  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## dsrahul

shares everything, whatever she has, yeah you got it right  :Wink:

----------


## Siddhartha

Reminds me of Mehdi...  :Big Grin:

----------


## gstercken

Is right...  :Smilie:  

// I meant only this time, of course, Sid... _Not_ generally...  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Siddhartha

Is generally right...  :Smilie: 

// I mean in general, of course, Guido... _Not_ everytime...  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## gstercken

// LOL!

Has just proven right another time...  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## SuperKoko

Thinks that any person without knowledge of C++ or any programming skills can create a Windows application using MFC and AppWizard.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Is an Elite Member.   :Cool:

----------


## SuperKoko

Know how to display his first name in BrainF**k.

----------


## PeejAvery

Has an avatar with stars and uses them to write.

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Will get married in 5 days....

// tick tock, tick tock....

----------


## PeejAvery

...scares me with his avatar.

----------


## Siddhartha

Is marrying at a very young age...  :Wink:

----------


## sreehari

Has interst in Photography  :Wink:

----------


## dglienna

Might need glasses?   :Smilie:

----------


## sreehari

is bent on finding out if the posts were deleted or he was wearing wrong eyeglasses  :Big Grin: 

//  :LOL:  not for the time being tho  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  , tho might need one soon  :Wave: 
// Others for ref: The Last one to post in this thread wins

----------


## dsrahul

is right so:
//Post closed , I won as I always do.

Thanks to peejavery & you all for posting.

                           ************************[]***************************
NO MORE POST AFTER THIS.

----------


## sreehari

is out of this world  :Mad:

----------


## Hobson

//I think that he maybe mixed up this thread with 'the last one who posts here, wins'

----------


## dsrahul

is Hobson who discovered TMV & I am from Mars.net.

----------


## erankushmehta

...going crazy...  :Wink:

----------


## sreehari

Just deleted a post  :Smilie:

----------


## exterminator

A good guy with a good humor.. has Keyboard key 'H' worn out...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siddhartha

Has a Mosquito for an avataar but is a lot friendlier than one...  :Wink:

----------


## erankushmehta

A genius in Germany from India .....aamchi mumbai

----------


## exterminator

Is obsessed with using Hindi or local languages on forums esp. Chit Chat section  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## sreehari

Is Obesessed with the use of Vectors  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsrahul

tells me to go to Germany & be a Moderator/MVP.

----------


## PeejAvery

..thinks this thread is dumb yet posts more here than anyone else.

----------


## Sabin_33

Started this thread

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

lost the way to get satisfaction from his job.

// don't worry, be happy

----------


## Siddhartha

Has proved it to the world now that... He is a man!  :Thumb:   :Big Grin:

----------


## exterminator

Is very matured at guiding less matured people..  :Wink:  like me..  :Smilie:

----------


## Sahir

Is a soul in tension that's learning to fly

----------


## exterminator

/yeah.. true.. i love that song so much.. Pink Flyod is so true in its music.. 

Has a cute smile in his avatar.. (don't tell me thats not yours)...  :Smilie:  reminds me of my uncle...

I always feel I have seen him before ... somewhere..

----------


## PeejAvery

EDIT: ...I should squash with a newspaper.

----------


## exterminator

Is late in his reply... i was quicker  :Wink:

----------


## Sabin_33

Does not work with pest control? 
Though his name says otherwise.

----------


## exterminator

//why... why would i work with pest control... guys.. thats just an avatar... not my character sketch..  :Big Grin: 

had his birthday recently and clarified that he was not 33 ..  :Wink:

----------


## PeejAvery

..really is not intimidating.  :Wink:  Even though he thinks that his name will help out.

----------


## exterminator

//Okay.. I will go to sleep now... will play more tomorrow.  :Big Grin: 

His acquaintance level with me is increasing...  :Smilie:

----------


## Sabin_33

Is not happy with Scorpions post in 'AHHH Lets Share Jokes' thread

----------


## Sabin_33

Tried to post before Exterminator and is now cheating  :Big Grin:

----------


## PeejAvery

...doesn't know that I have encountered scorpions.

----------


## sreehari

is spaming this thread with scorpions to scare others off  :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

//  :Big Grin:   :Cool:

----------


## erankushmehta

A great name...........

----------


## sreehari

Has a cute smile [ :Big Grin: ] probably worked hard posing for that photo  :Big Grin:  ??? ( avatar )

----------


## PeejAvery

..is a little boy with a tiger.

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

will have to do a bath in a frozen river tommorow night.   :Big Grin:

----------


## erankushmehta

His avatar inspired from mythological Hindu Demons..  :Wink:

----------


## SuperKoko

Is a heavy sleeper.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sreehari

Envies sleepin talents ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## cherish

Is funny.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dsrahul

Heh heh heh heh,
I have never seen so many F**ls altogether in my life.

dont you feel like "De ja vous"

Same thing again & again.

Anyone starting any thread is likely to achieve a Gem next to his/her name.
you all (& me too) are working hard to make this a Success !!!

----------


## sreehari

Does not have  a mirror at home, and hence has not seen the biggest one yet....  :Mad:

----------


## dglienna

Worked for me!

----------


## Sarevok

Won the 5000th post in TLOTPOTTW thread.. or so he thinks  :Big Grin:

----------


## cherish

Is crossing his paws in the TLOTPOTTW thread...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sarevok

Is not Yuliya.. are you?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## Siddhartha

Lives in that "Matrix" where the name of every nice girl is Yuliya...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sarevok

Has [...]  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siddhartha

ROTFL...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Has come to know of it... Somehow.   :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

How?  :EEK!:

----------


## Sarevok

Likes to be with Yuliya.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin: 
//The matrix knows everything  :Big Grin:

----------


## eguru

> Likes to be with Yuliya.  
> //The matrix knows everything


I am the Matrix, lol

----------


## Sahir

Is a new member

/ *



> reminds me of my uncle.....


OK. You may adopt me as an uncle too  :Big Grin: 

*/

----------


## SuperKoko

Likes C-style comments but put an extra space before the * at the start of the comment in the above thread!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

/* 



> dont you feel like "De ja vous"


Should not it be "Déja vu" (hey, I'm french) ?
*/

----------


## sreehari

did not miss that space in his post  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## exterminator

Some time I cannot understand him.. like in his post above.. "that space"? It is the milky way  :Big Grin:

----------


## sreehari

//  :LOL: 

Does not read between the lines  :Big Grin: 

// now dont say there is only one line  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Got a cute pet zebra

----------


## Siddhartha

Thinks that Tigers and Zebras are all the same...  :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------


## sreehari

Is not thinking anythin at the moment.... !!!  :Big Grin:  .... oh okey now thinkin  :Big Grin:

----------


## cherish

Has painted his pet tiger's yellow stripes white, so now he has a zebra. (quoting the person who posted above me)  :Big Grin:

----------


## chetan_mnit2003

I dont know about u. Sorry.

----------


## cherish

doesn't know about me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## chetan_mnit2003

this time i got something for u. very fast in reply.

----------


## cherish

has just put an avatar.

----------


## sreehari

Was faster in posting a reply  :Smilie:

----------


## dsrahul

is an Avatar of Lord Vishnu
& Laxmi is his wife  :Smilie: )

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Made me know what that avatar is!!!   :Cool:

----------


## exterminator

Was very very happy when Italy lifted the World Cup..   :Wink:   :Wave: 

//though it was not an interesting final at all ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Is TOOOOTALLY right   :Cool:

----------


## Siddhartha

Is not a teetotaller...  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## exterminator

Sometimes goes out of the way to defend (...)   :Big Grin:  

//well, I searched for it... couldnt resist the temptation... really funny though..  :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------


## sreehari

is still laughing thinking abt (...)  :Big Grin:

----------


## exterminator

No.. not "still".. but yeah.. started now..

//I think I will not post now until there is something about the person that I know of... to make this thread meaningful and not steal its essence...  :Smilie:  .. seru!

----------


## dsrahul

Siddharth,

What is MVP ?(Maker of Virus Products?)

----------


## dsrahul

is me.

And nobody posted after my last post.
Possibly I win.

----------


## chetan_mnit2003

congratulation man. I think now race is again started.

----------


## dsrahul

its a full stop.

----------


## erankushmehta

a spammer in CG

----------


## dsrahul

is the man who taught me how to spam.

----------


## erankushmehta

is not trustworthy disciple  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsrahul

is erankush & me are only playing this game.
Peejavery is away marrying a happy guy to make him unhappy.

----------


## Hobson

didnt let me down

who bets that next post is about tobacco, viruses and art?

----------


## exterminator

Is a handsome codeguru freak!!  :Wink:

----------


## Hobson

Is also very er... handsome CG insec^H^H^H^H^H freak





> Is a handsome codeguru freak!!


Me handsome lol, pity that I have never heard that from any chick  :Frown:  




> who bets that next post is about tobacco, viruses and art?


So it seems that I was wrong.

----------


## exterminator

Looked wierd when had those curly huge nests (hair) on his head... looked like a rock star though..

//chicks??? how would I know about them..  :Big Grin:  I am not one..  :Smilie: 

Seems like I need to get my avatar changed... before it becomes my identification..

----------


## dsrahul

exterminator or Ex-terminator , who used to be a terminator but now is retired.

----------


## PeejAvery

Doesn't realize that I married a woman!

----------


## cherish

Has just returned from his honeymoon.  :Smilie:  Where are the photos?  :Wink:

----------


## exterminator

Is a book-worm...

----------


## dsrahul

Is from pesticide control

lol
Laugh to the power infinity.

----------


## PeejAvery

Thinks he's funny. But no one else laughs!?

----------


## jayender.vs

* Back to the Bang after a mild attack*

----------


## dsrahul

Really,

Coronary or Heart?

----------


## PeejAvery

...keeps re-igniting a thread that he claims to not like.

----------


## Siddhartha

Is a frequent contributor to the scripting forums...  :Wink:

----------


## SuperKoko

Is photogenic.

----------


## Siddhartha

// Oh, thank you.  :Smilie: 

Makes me wonder (more so after my recent vacation in Bordeaux) as to what makes his English so good when compared to most of his fellow countrymen...  :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Believes that giant invisible robots are trying to infiltrate his socks.

----------


## Sabin_33

Is convinced giant invisible robots can fit in socks  :EEK!:

----------


## dsrahul

is a starter of a different thread.

Peejavery is Male , Oh !!
Anyway Congats for your marriage .
May God & codeguru bless you and your wife.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Is a member of the league for uninhibited protosynclastic debargerization.

----------


## dsrahul

uninhibited protosynclastic debargerization. << does not have any meaning.

*Sid: Edited profanity.*

----------


## Siddhartha

[ deleted profanity from post above ]

Is pushing his luck too far...

----------


## exterminator

Can be serious at times.. and when he is ... beware the ugly users of Codeguru.. you could be banned!!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

is quite right

----------


## Sabin_33

Is right most of the time

----------


## PeejAvery

...realizes that not everyone can be right all of the time.

----------


## Sabin_33

...realizes that not everyone can be right all of the time.
....... except HanneSThEGreaT  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

will fight to restore Pluto to its rightful position as a planet.

----------


## cherish

Loves squirrels?  :Smilie:

----------


## PeejAvery

Misses us all at CG.

----------


## cherish

Is quite right.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## dglienna

Ignores friends?   :Smilie:

----------


## cherish

Is asking a question.  :Big Grin:

----------


## gstercken

> Is asking a question.


Is pretty good at interpreting interpunctation marks...  :Wink:

----------


## Krishnaa

Is  :Cool: 

// This thread is pretty interesting ! alright guys can I jump in ?

----------


## dglienna

Didn't see the question...

// Good at helping others avoid the question.

----------


## Siddhartha

Doesn't forget his question...  :Big Grin:

----------


## PeejAvery

Remembers his answers.

----------


## Sabin_33

Remembers he is married

----------


## Krishnaa

Remembers who else is married.  :Wink:

----------


## Krishnaa

Is me.  :Frown: 

//where did everybody go...

----------


## exterminator

Is an old member here .. but is new to me  :Smilie:  :handshake:


> Is me. 
> 
> //where did everybody go...


Yeah.. where did everyone go? The chit chat forum was a very happening place quite sometime ago.. but now it has become boring.. I remember there was a time.. I used to laugh and laugh and laugh reading the threads here...  :Frown:  

I would think that the "Last poster" thread etc.. that have got infected by the TWESIS virus has caused this damage to the humor in GDCC.   :Big Grin:  

I would spent any number of CG $$ to get things righht.. is there anyone to give a hand?   :Big Grin:

----------


## cherish

Has an interesting Blog.  :Smilie: 

// Maybe some people just got really busy?  :Wink:

----------


## Krishnaa

Has a nice avatar.  :Smilie:

----------


## cherish

Looks like my classmate in High School... no, not the avatar.  :Big Grin: 

// Thanks, btw.  :Smilie:

----------


## Krishnaa

Always has something nice to say.  :Smilie: 

// Do I realy...hmmmm...I thought I was unique....hey god why did you cheat me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## cherish

Has just posted here again.  :Big Grin: 

// I said "like" or, similar.. my classmate did not look "exactly" like you. So, you're still unique.  :Smilie:  And what IF my classmate is female?  :Wink:

----------


## dglienna

Hasn't had much to say lately.  I don't bite...  :Smilie:

----------


## ovidiucucu

A hidden MVP.   :Big Grin:

----------


## dglienna

has good detective skills  :Wink:

----------


## Krishnaa

Haven't posted his photo on his MVP profile.

----------


## Sarevok

Is an enlightened one  :Big Grin:

----------


## NoHero

Is a playable NPC in Baldurs Gate 2: Throne of Bhaal

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Is a hero to many members out there!  :Thumb:

----------


## dsrahul

... is my buddy & he's Great too.
 :Smilie: )

----------


## PeejAvery

Hasn't posted anything since this thread.

----------


## Hobson

Is very, VERY wrong. Unless I am wrong. Doh, my English sucks   :Mad:

----------


## PeejAvery

> Is very, VERY wrong. Unless I am wrong. Doh, my English sucks


??? What was I wrong about? His last post was Sept. 9th.

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

changed his 'a' in 'A'.  :Cool:

----------


## Hobson

Is very perceptive.   All in all PeejAvery got married, so he had to change his name  :Wink: 

And PeejAvery, it was me who was wrong, I did not get meaning of your sentence right. As I already told, my English suxXorz.

----------


## Tom Frohman

English is not his first language.

----------


## Hobson

Both people above me and one beetween them quote the same person.

----------


## PeejAvery

Wants to tell us his first language.

// I changed my name to bring out my nickname in the front. (peej or pj)

----------


## Tom Frohman

Wonders why there isn't more Alpine skiing in Iowa.

----------


## PeejAvery

Realizes that Iowa is really flat and wants some of our amazing sweet corn!

----------


## dglienna

His juggler never drops the ball!   :Wink:

----------


## PeejAvery

Would like to see me grab the wrong end of those torches.

// Have done multiple times. That's juggling life for you.

----------


## jfaust

Hah hah!  I win.

Jeff

----------


## Tom Frohman

Thinks he posted in the Last Post thread.

----------


## jfaust

*THREAD CLOSED*

Sorry.  This has gone on long enough.  I'm shutting this thread down.

*THREAD CLOSED*

----------


## exterminator

> *THREAD CLOSED*
> 
> Sorry.  This has gone on long enough.  I'm shutting this thread down.
> 
> *THREAD CLOSED*


  :Big Grin:  

Good guy to have in the non-Visual C++ forum. To learn from.  :Smilie:   :Wave:

----------


## PeejAvery

Continued a closed thread.  :Wink:

----------


## jfaust

> Continued a closed thread.


Was worth a try...

----------


## NoHero

Was betrayed by the force by leaving this thread open...  :Big Grin: 

/should ask darth cilu how to convert to the dark side

----------


## exterminator

Is not frequent here these days...

----------


## NoHero

Keeps a focus on the important things in life  :Wink:

----------


## exterminator

> Keeps a focus on the important things in life


Well, how do you know? Do I?  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  Have you been reading my blogs lately and secretly.. don't do it.. that's just mess now..!  :Big Grin: 

But anyways, thank you. I will take that as a compliment.

NoHero - a bright young guy... will achieve lots of great things in future... good luck (of course, I am not a blabbermouth)..  :Smilie:

----------


## NoHero

Is pretty flattered and confused by the compliment  :Wave:   :Wink:

----------


## exterminator

Of course, is correct! :no wink: :just smile:  :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

is over come by feelings of doom, gloom and general despair.

----------


## Hobson

Uses words that suggest he's playing Quake I too much

----------


## Tom Frohman

obviously didn't have Captain Crunch or Wheaties cereal for breakfast.

----------


## PeejAvery

Believes in eating a well-balanced nutritional breakfast.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Is sad to look outside and see snow.

----------


## PeejAvery

Even though he lives further north, he realizes that Iowa winters are really cold thanks to always having wind!!!

// No snow right now.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Realizes that although it is farther north, Michigan (Detroit Area) has milder winters, temperature wise, due to the presence of the Great Lakes which act as a temperature buffer. 

On the other hand we get more snow due to the presence of the Great Lakes.....

When I was in college up in Houghton (Michigan Technological U.) we had 250" (6.35 meters) of snow one winter. We had a mere 150" (3.81 meters) the next year.  This was all lake effect snow. The air crossing Lake Superior would pick up a ton of water and dump it all on Houghton. Buffalo, New York has the same problem.  It was really cold in Houghton too. I remember 1 week each winter the temperature wouldn't get above -10F (-23C). The coldest I ever experienced up there was -24F (-31C). The battery on my car was producing 0 volts that morning. It wouldn't even turn the engine once.

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

AFAIK he posted the longest reply of this thread.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Thinks AFAIK stands for Afraid For All Irate Kangaroos

----------


## kitcho

> is the name of the legend Buddha , & Rahul being his son.


Do you really think...?  :Big Grin:

----------


## edonymeri6

> Even though he lives further north, he realizes that Iowa winters are really cold thanks to always having wind!!!
> 
> // No snow right now.


hi mod, how can i contact you online, i need to talk something

----------

